

Google Has Given Up On Social - drgath
http://www.businessinsider.com/gene-munster-google-has-given-up-on-social-2011-1

======
yuvadam
Google has most likely given up on replicating the social graph, since
Facebook dominates. No doubt.

But what about _social search_?

I'm positive that Google has something up their sleeve.

------
drgath
"Facebook is Google five years ago, and Google is Microsoft."

Ouch.

